# Big Lots



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I went to Big Lots today and found several Halloween cd's for $1.50 each. I had to buy them of course!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I love big lots! I didn't think you'd be able to find it off season but hey, i'm not complaining! I've found great halloween sound effects at a dollar store lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

The yard decorations they have out would add nicely to a graveyard!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a great deal. I am so sad, they just closed the big losts closest to me. There are a couple of other ones in town, but this one was 5 minutes from me!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish they would open one up closer to me..I hate having to drive 40 min to get to one.. errrrrrrrrrr


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Awesome, thats really weird though, off season. Awesome though!!!! I love that.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

The landscape material is out now too!

Grab a couple of rolls, it works great for black clothes on your props, I even made a witch dress out of it for myself!
It dries really fast if it gets rained on and flows great in the lightest breeze!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice, yeah I love the B!L landscape fabric. I went through four rolls las year, and could have used much more. I'll drop by and stock up soon.

Also, a lot of their yard/outdoor decorations make great graveyard accoutrements with a little spiderwebbing and ageing.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I should avise you all I have to go to the next state from for Big Lots haha but it's worth it as Frizettas Fantasy Corner Halloween Store is there too


----------

